# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Eνισχυτής, Home Cinema & HiFi >  Ενισχυτής KODA AV-1300

## high frequency

Γειά σας, έχει καεί ο ενισχυτής μου, είναι μάρκα KODA AV-1300  και φαίνονται καμένες οι αντιστάσεις R121 και  R122.
Δεν μπορώ να διακρίνω τα χρώματα των αντιστάσεων κι έτσι λέω εάν έχει κάποιος τον ίδιο ενισχυτή να μου πεί τις τιμές αυτών των αντιστάσεων.
Ή πώς μπορώ να τις βρώ!
Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων!

----------


## sv9gph

Σχέδιο ????? βρες κάποιο ικανό τεχνικό εκτός και εντος φόρουμ γιατί δεν είναι μόνο οι αντιστάσεις αρπαγμένες ….

----------


## andrewsweet4

Απλα στειλε PM στο μελος Sakis του φορουμ :Wink: . Trust me! Ξερει!

----------


## high frequency

Θα απαντήσω σε όλους.......
Είσαι σίγουρος ότι έχουν καεί κι άλλα πράγματα εκτός από τις αντιστάσεις και γιατί ???
Δεν υπάρχει σχέδιο!!!!
Δεν ξέρω κανέναν Σάκη, ούτε και ξέρω πως θα τον βρω !!!
Αν ήθελα να το πάω σε  τεχνικό απο έξω θα το είχα κάνει ήδη!!!
Μήπως υπάρχει κάποιος με καμία καλύτερη ιδέα???

----------


## moutoulos

Φίλε μoυ ο Σάκης είναι αυτός (sakis).

Δεν χρειάζεται όμως να τον βρείς, θα απαντήσει μόνος του όταν "μπεί" ...

----------


## east electronics

πραγματι τι πιθανοτερο ειναι να εχει και αλλα πραγματα φαγωμενα .... παραδοξως και οσοι θελουν ειναι ελευθεροι να διαφωνησουν  οτι αυτο ειναι το καλυτερο προιον που εχω δει ποτε σε σχεση τιμης αποδοσης 


 σχηματικο υπαρχει  κανενα προβλημα ανεβασε καποια φωτο  η την τοποθεσια του εξαρτηματος να δουμε τι ειναι ...κατα πασα πιθανοτητα  εκτος απο τις αντιστασεις εχει παρει και το ολοκληρωμενο ...

αυτα

----------


## high frequency

Σάκη ανεβάζω μια φωτογραφία όπου πάνω αριστερά φαίνονται οι δύο μαυρισμένες αντιστάσεις R121 και R122.
Μπορείς να βρείς τι έχει από μια φωτογραφία?
Πάντως ευχαριστώ για το ενδιαφέρον!  :Smile:

----------


## east electronics

στο σημειο που ειμαι δεν εχω προσβαση στο σχηματικο ....θα εχω αυριο το μεσημερι που θα ειμαι στο γραφειο 
απο το σημειο που βλεπω τις αντιστασεις νομιζω οτι ειναι αυτες που κανουν πτωση τασης απο την τροφοδοσια του κεντρικου ολοκληρωμενου για να δημιουργηθουν τα 15+15 βολτ που θελουν τα ολοκληρωμενα της προενισχυσης 

παραξενη βλαβη και  δεν την εχω ξανασυναντησει αν και εχω φτιαξει αρκετους απο αυτους ....πιθανο που την προκαλεσε ειναι πολυ μεγαλη ταση εισοδου στην τροφοδοσια η λειτουργεια απο κακης ποιοτητας γεννητρια 

σε αναλογη περιπτωση μπορει και να την εχεις γλιτωσει με δυο αντιστασουλες μονο και το κεντρικο ολοκληρωμενο να ειναι ανεπαφο ....σε αυτη την περιπτωση και αν η βλαβη εχει προκληθει απο κατι τετοιο τοτε χρησιμο θα ηταν να αλλαξεις και τους ηλεκτρολυτικους  113+114 που ειναι εκει μαζι με τις αντιστασεις ...

αυτα

----------


## xampos

θα συμφωνισω και εγω πως λογικα δεν θα εχουν αρπαξει μονο οι αντοστασεισ αλλα για να δεισ τι τιμες τους μπορεισ να δεισ στο αλλο καναλι του ενισχυτη τι τιμες εχει

----------


## east electronics

xampos την ειπες την παπαρουλα νομιζω ..... αν ειναι οι αντιστασεις που κανουν την πτωση τασης για τα 15 βολτ υπαρχουν μονο μια φορα για ολο τον ενισχυτη μια και ειναι μερος του τροφοδοτικου και οχι του ενισχυτη


πραγματι οι αντιστασεις αυτες ειναι στην πτωση τασης των 15 βολτ και ειναι 10 Ω 1/2 βαττ .... μπορεις να βαλεις 10Ω 1 βαττ  να ειναι λιγο πιο ζωντανες  και επισης καλου κακου αλλαξε και τους πυκνωτες που σου ειπα .... Θεωρητικα δεν πρεπει να εχει και κατι αλλο  καλο θα ηταν επισης να ριξεις ενα βλεφαρο αν δουλυουν και οι ζενερ σωστα ( μην ειναι καμμια βραχυκυκλωμενη ) και τελος αφου τα κανεις ολα αυτα δες αν εχεις περιπου 15+15 βολτ μετα τις διοδους ζενερ .... αν δεν εχεις και ειναι πχ 15 βολτ η θετικη πλευρα και 9 η αρνητικη σημαινει οτι στην αρνητικη γραμμη υπαρχει καποιο βραχυκυκλωμα που πρπει να βρεις γιατι οι αντιστασεις θα ξανακαουν 


αυτα απο μενα καλη συνεχεια ....

----------


## paris Kitsios

Γεια σας..ειμαι νεο μελος στο foroum και ηρθα για να ξανα ανοιξω το θεμα 1,5 χρονο μετα  :Tongue2:  Ειχα αγορασει μεσω ηλεκτρονικου καταστηματος( http://www.smart-tech.com.gr/details...id=1749&page=1 ) εναν ενισχυτη KODA AV-1300V.2 /B ενω ο ενισχυτης τις πρωτες μερες μεχρι και 2 ωρες πριν δουλευε αριστα και καλυτερα απο οτι θα απετουσα απο εναν ενισχυτη σε αυτα τα λεφτα..2 ωρες πριν λοιπον μετα απο μια μετακινηση απο το σαλονι στο δωματιο μου..συνδεσα κανονικα τα καλοδια των δυο ηχειων (sony SS-RX88 στα 100 watt απο οτι ξερω) επειτα συνδεσα στην εισοδο VCD/CD ενα καλοδιο που κατεληγε σε καρφι 3.5 με το οποιο συνδεα τον υπολογιστη και το xperia κινητο μου..παρενθεση (ειχαμε και κακο καιρο με μειωσεις της τασης του ρευματος) μετα απο οταν συνδεσα τον εχισχυτη με τα ηχεια του κανονικα και το καλοδιο στην εισοδο συνδεσα το κινητο μου με τον ενισχυτη..καθως ανεβαζα την ενταση απο τον διακοπτη του ενισχυτη ενω δεν ειχα βαλει να παιζει μουσικη ακουγοταν ενας περιεργος ηχος (τζζζζζζζζ) και οταν ανεβαζα την ενταση της μουσικης απο το κινητο..η μουσικη τον καλυβε και δν ακουγοταν κ τοσο..λιγα λεπτα αργοτερα με παραξενευσε και παρατηρησα πως οταν πιεζα τον διακοπτη εναλαγης εισοδων (CD , DVD , TAPE κτλπ) ο ηχος σταματουσε και οταν το αφινα ο ηχος επανερχοταν...λιγο μετα μειωθικε αισθητα η ενταση του ηχου απο το αριστερο ηχειο..ελεγξα τα καλοδια της εισοδου που ειχα συνδεμενο το κινητο και τα εβγαλα και τα εβαλα αντιστροφα..ο ηχος επανηλθε και οταν τα ξαναεβαλα κανονικα κοκκινο με κοκκινο και ασπρο με ασπρο ο ενισχυτης εβγαλε λιγο καπνο απο την δεξια μερια του ενω ο ηχος ακουγοταν..δεν ειχε σταματησει να λειτουργει ο ενισχυτης τον εβγαλα αμεσως απο την μπριζα και αποσυνδεσα ολα τα καλοδια..(ο ενισχυτης μαλλων δεν εχει καει ολοκληροτικα..υποψιαζομε πως η εισοδος καικε..τωρα τι μου προτινεις να κανω...ξερεte αν καλυπτετε απο την εγγυηση ? δεν τον εχω ξαναβαλει στο ρευμα..τι πιστευετε..να τον δοκιμασω να δω αν τωρα λειτουργει η να τον αφησω να μην του κανω μεγαλυτερη ζημια?...αν ξερετε πειτε μου αν μπορω να τον φτιαξω.. αν μπορειτε ριξε μου τα φωτα σας γιατι ειναι επιγον μιας και σε λιγες μερες εχουμε μια αρκετα μεγαλη εκδηλωση και για τον ηχο στηριζομασταν σε αυτον τον ενισχυτη..αν μπορειτε να μου απαντησετε θα σας ειμουν υποχρεος..ευχαριστω πολυ εκ των πρωτερων.. :Smile: 
Ανοιξα και τον ενισχυτη για να δω τις ζημιες που εχουν γινει...τωρα δεν ξερω και πολα για τις αντιστασεις..αν μπορειτε πειτε μου σε τι χρησιμευουν η καθε καμενη αντισταση και πως μπορω να την φτιαξω...και παλι ευχαριστω..!
DSC_0014.jpgDSC_0016.jpgDSC_0021.jpgDSC_0022.jpgDSC_0023.jpgDSC_0024.jpg

----------


## east electronics

μην σε πιανει πανικος ...δεν ειναι και το τελος του κοσμου ..... προφανως εχεις καψει την εξοδο η την επιμερους τροφοδοσια  μονο αυτη την ζημια κανουν αυτα τα μηχανηματα  αν εχεις γνωσεις προχωρα ανα οχι ποακετακι και στη μαμα

----------

